# Bloqueo de opengl

## Jack Krauser

Hola a todos...

Estuve un tiempo fuera de mi ciudad por cuestiones de trabajo y dejé la compu en casa. Volví a casa después de un poco más de un mes y lo primero que hice fue actualizar el sistema pero me encuentro con un bloqueo en opengl y un conflicto que dice:

```
[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.59, x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7, media-libs/mesa-20.0.1)

Total: 98 packages (79 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 3 new, 15 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 1.219 KiB

Conflict: 2 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libcdio:0

  (dev-libs/libcdio-2.1.0-r1:0/19::gentoo, installed) USE="cddb cxx -minimal -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libcdio-0.94:0/19=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libcdio-paranoia-0.94_p2-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="cxx -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/libcdio-2.0.0-r1:0/18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="cddb cxx -minimal -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" pulled in by

    dev-libs/libcdio:0/18= required by (media-sound/clementine-1.3.1_p20190127:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="box cdda dbus dropbox googledrive lastfm mms moodbar mtp projectm pulseaudio skydrive udisks -debug -ipod -seafile -test -wiimote" ABI_X86="(64)"

                    ^^^^^^                  
```

He estado tratando de resolver el problema desde hace dos días (casi recién volví a casa) y lo que pude observar es "la activación" de la USE libglvnd tanto en el paquete mesa como en el paquete nvida (cabe mencionar que estoy usando el driver propietario). Pese a que los quité del use igual me sigue el bloqueo (incluso se me dañó el servidor X pero lo pude solucionar pero sigo en el bloqueo)

Estoy estancando y no sé cómo avanzar. Espero me puedan ayudar por favor

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a decirle a emerge que no incluya eselect-opengl en la actualización:

```
--exclude app-eselect/eselect-opengl
```

----------

## pelelademadera

equery -d eselect-opengl

yo tuve un bloqueo hace unos dias por la flag libglvnd

----------

## diaztoro

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> equery -d eselect-opengl
> 
> yo tuve un bloqueo hace unos dias por la flag libglvnd

 

Buenos días, podría por favor compartir el procedimiento para salir del bloqueo? Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------

## pelelademadera

quita la flag libglvnd

en el make.conf por ejemplo:

 *Quote:*   

> ....
> 
> USE=".... -libglvnd"
> 
> ....
> ...

 

y 

```
emerge -DuNav world

```

al menos en mi caso era esa flag el bloqueo.

chequea en /etc/portage/package.use/***.conf que no tengas la flag activa para algun paquete.

----------

